# List of Members going to Denver



## Uncle Bob

How about a confirmation list of members who are *definitely* going to be in Denver for the meeting:

Uncle Bob


----------



## Mule

I'll be there.


----------



## vegas paul

I'll be there, arriving Wed. evening.


----------



## TJacobs

Me...Wed noonish


----------



## Uncle Bob

Will we be the " Magnificent Seven" or the "Dirty Dozen"?  We have four, so far.

Uncle Bob


----------



## FM William Burns

Right now it looks like the four horsemen of the ..............

Regardless, those of you attending will be able to make the necessary points!


----------



## vegas paul

Fearsome foursome?  Personally, I'd say they're already outnumbered!


----------



## Frank

I will be there.

Be nice to meet some of you guys.

Frank


----------



## Mule

Frank said:
			
		

> I will be there.Be nice to meet some of you guys.
> 
> Frank


Just some of us??? Which ones are you not wanting to meet?????    Okay....you don't have to name names!


----------



## Frank

Some of the guys on the BB --the ones on the list of attendees--LOL


----------



## Uncle Bob

Welcome aboard Frank,

Ok, Frank makes five and JP Ranch makes 6.

We need one more for the "Magnificent Seven".

Uncle Bob


----------



## Code Neophyte

A neophyte will be there to counterbalance all of you seasoned experts!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Welcome Code Neophyte,

That makes six. Where you coming from? I may be the only one with a vehicle.

Here is where we will be staying; and, some eating places nearby;

http://www.marriott.com/hotels/hotel-information/restaurant/denap-courtyard-denver-airport/

I think we will have more,

Uncle Bob


----------



## jpranch

Thanks UB. I'll be there! Looking forward to meeting all of you. Not really sure of the direction this will take? You know... Fool me once shame on you... fool me twice shame on me.


----------



## RJJ

Make sure you take some BB card JP.


----------



## jpranch

LOL. I do beleive that, that would go over like a turd in a punch bowl! Maybe I'll do it!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

I know of one more that is going; but, will let them identify themselves.  If someone decides to cancel; please tell Valerie about Fatboy to take your place.

Uncle Bob


----------



## Code Neophyte

Flying out of St. Louis.  Not sure how early I'll be there on Wednesday night.  They said something about a "Welcoming Reception"?


----------



## jpranch

UB, Perhaps I could (or somebody else?) check with Valerie tomorrow. Sure would like to see fatboy there. fatboy, pm me with your contact info if you are interested.

Post Script: To rjj & jar, I do not sell out. I would hope from my posts that you know.


----------



## peach

I'll be there too... wednesday evening.. see U there


----------



## vegas paul

Peach - do you recall all the action items and promises that were made in Baltimore when we met with Dominic Sims about this very topic? It would be interesting to start the discussion with those!


----------



## TJacobs

I will have a car also; I'll be renting a car because my mom and brother live in Littleton so I'll be staying until Sunday with them.

The Baltimore fiasco would be a great place to start.


----------



## vegas paul

NFL season opens Thursday night - Saints vs. Vikings... who's joining me?


----------



## jpranch

Talked to Valerie this morning. So far thay have 25 people listed to attend.


----------



## Mule

That means there are a lot of users out there that are not on this forum.


----------



## Uncle Bob

JP,

Thanks for the update; out of the 25 we will have 8 attending; with our Peach on board.

I doubt that the other 17 are attending as a group. If we are together on our objectives; that will give us a good opportunity to meet our goals.

Uncle Bob


----------



## fatboy

I just emailed JP my contact info, like I said, all I would really need is the hotel room.

If I'm not officially invited, I still plan on connecting with y'all Wednesday, then I'll just lurk the next couple days................


----------



## jpranch

fatboy, Just passed the information along to Valerie. Heres hoping. I'll follow-up with a phone call later today or tomorrow morning.


----------



## fatboy

Thanks JP, we'll see, I appreciate it!


----------



## Uncle Bob

We will have Wednesday and Thursday evening free for planing and "other" things. I have a folding table and chairs. Should I bring a deck of cards for a few hands of Holdem? I'm not very good, but, playing helps my alzhiemers.    

Uncle Bob


----------



## jpranch

Sounds good but I'll have to quit after beer #5. Tend to loose my shirt!


----------



## Mule




----------



## ewenme

I think if you point to all the good things about this BB, you'll help them to understand why the ICC BB is dead in the water. All the things we liked about the old ICC BB are here, now, on this BB. Did anyone think to ask Jeff what he thinks, personally?  He's done a great service to the people who want to find answers in a friendly, if somewhat touchy sometimes, atmosphere. It's working now. It worked then.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ewenme,

Jeff saved our group; and, at the last minute.  If it wasn't for him we would not be together or be a force to engage the ICC.  He has carried this burden for us; rejecting any financial help.  We'll have to wait and see what happens in Denver.

I'm sure he knows how much we appreciate him.  I will always be indebted to him for what he has done for us.

Uncle Bob


----------



## north star

** * **

I agree with ewenme!    What position does Jeff have, regardless of Denver?



I have said it before... we have a good home now, ...very functional, ...monitored

to a good level, ...not too many personal attacks, ...user friendly, ...free access,

...lots of good knowledgeable people with tons & tons of experience, and on

and on and on.



Exactly why is there a perception that we need to go back? Go back to

something that is broken then, and broken now. Not user friendly either!



Until Jeff comes out and makes a declarative statement that he [ and the

other administrators ] cannot or will not offer the forum, then I am staying

put.   I get all of the information and code banter that I want & need

from this forum.



Jeff has graciously provided us all with a "blazed" new trail. I say "let's

keep on blazing it!" In time, others will find their way here. Rome was

not built in a day.

I just do not see a need to go back!  

** * **


----------



## jpranch

I'm just going for the beer.


----------



## TJacobs

I'm with UB; Jeff stepped up to the plate and hit a grand slam.  I'm going to Denver to see what they say and how they say it.  I'm not going to stop using this forum just because ICC gets their act together (maybe).  Figure this meeting like a Hannity focus group.

I would like to know who else is invited besides us.

Thinking about it, I like the fact that this board is not tied to any official organization involved with my employment, even indirectly.  And my offer to pay to use this board still stands, whenever Jeff says he needs it, whether ICC has a good BB or not.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Boom, Boom, Boom!  Told ya.   

(this message will self-distruct at 2200 hrs. central time) 

Uncle Bob


----------



## peach

I won't stop using this forum regardless of what happens in Denver.

I almost see ICC's point... $75 bucks is pretty cheap to get code consulting (and new members get a code book)..  however $0 is better, which is what it costs to come here and they can get the same code consulting/opinions - just no free code book.

The real problem is their site.. I tried to log in the other day... can't..   still can't get to what you want to see for free.  I'd like to see them bring the old BB back.. I'd participate in both.. but sharepoint is a limiting factor.. not a good platform.  See you in Denver!


----------



## peach

I won't stop using this forum regardless of what happens in Denver.

I almost see ICC's point... $75 bucks is pretty cheap to get code consulting (and new members get a code book)..  however $0 is better, which is what it costs to come here and they can get the same code consulting/opinions - just no free code book.

The real problem is their site.. I tried to log in the other day... can't..   still can't get to what you want to see for free.  I'd like to see them bring the old BB back.. I'd participate in both.. but sharepoint is a limiting factor.. not a good platform.  See you in Denver!


----------



## peach

I don't like the sharepoint platform ICC is using.  While joining ICC has it's benefits (a new code book), and $75 is pretty cheap for code consulting; if the best code consultants aren't there, it's a waste of money.  I'd like ICC to go back to what they had.


----------



## peach

I don't like the sharepoint platform ICC is using.  While joining ICC has it's benefits (a new code book), and $75 is pretty cheap for code consulting; if the best code consultants aren't there, it's a waste of money.  I'd like ICC to go back to what they had.


----------



## north star

*= = = = =*



ICC cannot go back to what they had!      Not without it costing them a

lot of money and a lot of the executives being terminated.     They

[* maybe *] can tweak the BB a little,  ...maybe even offer a few perks

but realistically, what are they going to provide you in Denver?

More empty promises... ?       Short of a total revamping of the

whole ICC "shootin' match",  or some other entity comes along

and buys them out [  i.e. - ASTM,  U.L.,  NFPA, Uncle Sam's

Kode Services, LLC,  or other  ], ...I am dubious of anything they

do / say / offer.    Talk and promises are cheap.   How many of

the top execs. at ICC are willing to be terminated to "go back"

to a lesser position / status, so that a bunch of code officials

would come back to their site?          I think that ICC has

gone too far down a certain path to be able to correct it now.

 I might be wrong!   we'll see...

Does anyone on here know what the current financial status

of ICC is?



IMO, [ again ], why is there a perception that "we" need to

go back?        I sincerely believe that we have an excellent

forum here now.     Let's continue to keep making this one

better and better.  

*= = = = =*


----------



## peach

I'm not saying I'd flock back to the ICC forum if they could reinstate it as it was tomorrow.  I like what we're starting to build here.

I maintain my personal membership in ICC because it's professionally important for me to do so; it gives me a level of credibility that my competitors don't possess (and I get a discount on Code books).


----------



## jpranch

north star, great to hear from you and point well taken.UB also makes an excellent point as well. I personally feel well at home here. Thats for sure. We all owe Jeff and rjj quite a lot and I beleive not one here would dispute that. Denver should be interesting. Time well spent remains to be seen. Perhaps we will all be bought out and get in bed with the feds??? LOL. NOT. It will also be very interesting after Denver to read the posts here and there will be posts. Been bucked off before. Lets see what this horse, mule, (no offense Mule) goat, cow, has after the chute opens.

View attachment 181


View attachment 181


/monthly_2010_08/572953b85fc05_madcow..jpg.f37626fd66c4c7548fe5d10fb61127f6.jpg


----------



## FM William Burns

We won't get this!Although I'm not invited (I think), I honestly don't believe Jeff and Rjj will have any issues with ICC thinking about revamping their mess. Safe travels to all and extend the olive branch. However, don't do this (in your brainstorming session) like my family did and miss the opportunity......... 

View attachment 182


View attachment 182


/monthly_2010_08/disfunctional_drunk_family.jpg.d91928b3f8c9ae8481dbd9e40698a38c.jpg


----------



## jpranch

rjj, cards it is.

Post Script, After Denver the Charlotte deal. But the real focus post Denver is hunting + nothing. Winter is only weeks away. Charlotte is just a junk-it.


----------



## FM William Burns

JP,

I expect to see a future pic of you kissing one of those nice Goats or Mullie's come November     Ok, I won't hijack anymore since I'm not going but will miss seeing you and FB again.  I glad UB is the Designated Driver


----------



## RJJ

Sorry I will have to miss the party! Due to some tax issues and my youngest in college I just don't think I should blow the money. Besides I have just taken on some new work that will have me real busy over the next month. If it works out maybe longer.

JP give out cards to who ever you come in contact with.

That being said let me address a few things! First this BB will continue and should grow in time. This has been stated before by me, and, Jeff and I talk often. We both feel the same. UB is right Jeff is footing the bill and he knows I am hear if it becomes a problem. Which I believe it will not be one. If Jeff decides at anytime he wants out, between Jeff and myself, we will make sure that this remains an open forum without any agenda other then a place to exchange ideas,code issues and create a refuges for people seeking answers to code questions.

Jeff can pipe in at anytime! We both feel the same and we want and need the interaction with other code people, including, but not limited to DP's and engineers etc. If I were to guess, at least a 100 time I have post a ? regarding something I perhaps knew the answer to on the old and new BB. The response was almost always correct answers or new information. People willing to help or show direction or perhaps a fresh vantage point. WOW! That is America at its finest. This little piece of cyber world is undoubtedly terrific. Besides some of you have become friends others have become a face to a screen name. Each has improved my life and ability to do my job better. I have no reason to say these things other then it is the truth. There is no finical gain, so no spin is needed we have a great group and ICC is watching something they lost so in one aspect we threaten them.

Several months back I posted on ICC site for Dominic to come on an discuss some of the issues. No response or acknowledgement. Maybe no brass! (or) Because it would be an environment not in their control. The script here is in constant flux! Facts talk and BS walks!

My gut feeling is that the meeting with ICC will produce nothing. They blew smoke in Baltimore and I see nothing that has changed. The back bone of this group is a thorn under the saddle. They turned the lights out in an attempt to silence the critical discussions regarding the ICC group and surrounding elements on thier own BB. There are a few things all should understand and if you go as a group need to be on common ground.

First, ICC is facing declining importance. Money and budgets are tight. They sell tests and books. The demand just isn't there. The last code hearing I view the hall was empty most of the time. In Baltimore and Twin City other then the sprinkler vote the place at times was a ghost town. Sometimes as few a s 40 or 50 people in the room voting on things that affect the hole country. In Baltimore the hearing was shut down for fire code violation. Is this a joke! Who is in charge. Next, there was no provision for compliance with ADA. What are we selling just a bunch of crap. Is this a professional out fit I want to identify with? I think not!

SO I will get off the box! Its late and I have a lot more to say, maybe I will have time tomorrow.


----------



## packsaddle

I may have been invited, but I deleted all of the ICC emails without reading them.

Doesn't matter anyway because I just realized my state law enforcement final exam is on September 11th so I will be studying for that.

Y'all have fun and drink a few longnecks for me.

(and give peach a hug for me, too).


----------



## texasbo

One of the best posts I've seen on this forum, along with the one by North Star a few posts above.



			
				RJJ said:
			
		

> Sorry I will have to miss the party! Due to some tax issues and my youngest in college I just don't think I should blow the money. Besides I have just taken on some new work that will have me real busy over the next month. If it works out maybe longer.JP give out cards to who ever you come in contact with.
> 
> That being said let me address a few things! First this BB will continue and should grow in time. This has been stated before by me, and, Jeff and I talk often. We both feel the same. UB is right Jeff is footing the bill and he knows I am hear if it becomes a problem. Which I believe it will not be one. If Jeff decides at anytime he wants out, between Jeff and myself, we will make sure that this remains an open forum without any agenda other then a place to exchange ideas,code issues and create a refuges for people seeking answers to code questions.
> 
> Jeff can pipe in at anytime! We both feel the same and we want and need the interaction with other code people, including, but not limited to DP's and engineers etc. If I were to guess, at least a 100 time I have post a ? regarding something I perhaps knew the answer to on the old and new BB. The response was almost always correct answers or new information. People willing to help or show direction or perhaps a fresh vantage point. WOW! That is America at its finest. This little piece of cyber world is undoubtedly terrific. Besides some of you have become friends others have become a face to a screen name. Each has improved my life and ability to do my job better. I have no reason to say these things other then it is the truth. There is no finical gain, so no spin is needed we have a great group and ICC is watching something they lost so in one aspect we threaten them.
> 
> Several months back I posted on ICC site for Dominic to come on an discuss some of the issues. No response or acknowledgement. Maybe no brass! (or) Because it would be an environment not in their control. The script here is in constant flux! Facts talk and BS walks!
> 
> My gut feeling is that the meeting with ICC will produce nothing. They blew smoke in Baltimore and I see nothing that has changed. The back bone of this group is a thorn under the saddle. They turned the lights out in an attempt to silence the critical discussions regarding the ICC group and surrounding elements on thier own BB. There are a few things all should understand and if you go as a group need to be on common ground.
> 
> First, ICC is facing declining importance. Money and budgets are tight. They sell tests and books. The demand just isn't there. The last code hearing I view the hall was empty most of the time. In Baltimore and Twin City other then the sprinkler vote the place at times was a ghost town. Sometimes as few a s 40 or 50 people in the room voting on things that affect the hole country. In Baltimore the hearing was shut down for fire code violation. Is this a joke! Who is in charge. Next, there was no provision for compliance with ADA. What are we selling just a bunch of crap. Is this a professional out fit I want to identify with? I think not!
> 
> SO I will get off the box! Its late and I have a lot more to say, maybe I will have time tomorrow.


----------



## Uncle Bob

*RJJ,  Make some room in your mail box Please.*


----------



## RJJ

UB: I have made room! Being an administrator you would think I know how this thing works.!!!


----------



## cboboggs

I was invited, but due to personnel constraints and absences, I am unable to attend. But like the others, I won't stop using this forum just because the ICC gets their act together.


----------



## TJacobs

Dang, I just realized I'm going to miss:

http://www.coghillgolf.com/BMW


----------



## fatboy

Well, just got an email from Valerie at ICC, the "event" is full, so I'm outa luck. Oh well, will still meet up with y'all Wednesday for sure, take it from there.

Thanks for trying to get me in JP and UB!


----------



## Daddy-0-

I just got a phone call wondering if I had booked my flight yet and was I coming wed. afternoon or thurs. morning?????

Um lady. Yall didn't invite me yet so why would I go to the trouble of booking a flight???

Can you still come sir???

I guess. Can you send me some information on what I need to do????

It was all in the e-mail and phone call last week.

Lady...I didn't get a phone call or an e-mail....

Oh. Can you book a flight today or tomorrow?

I guess I will try.

Glad to know that at some level there is still incompetence at the old cash cow. Assuming that I can get a flight that is not a million dollars I will be there on wed. night. I wonder if peach plays poker. She will probably take all our money and drink all of JP's beer.


----------



## Daddy-0-

Also looking forward to meeting all of you folks. Hell I work about twenty minutes from Frank C. and less than an hour from Francis V. and Skip Harper and others and yet I have not connected with any of them. Should be fun. Let's get the ICC reps drunk. Anyone??


----------



## Uncle Bob

Daddy-O,

When you spoke to ICC; did you confirm that you would be there? If not they might assign your room to someone else.

Don't worry about JP drinking more than 5 beers; I'm picking up a pint of Ever Clear to insure he doesn't drink more than two.  

Uncle Bob


----------



## jpranch

Don't sell the icc dudes short. I have seen them put down more than a few. Last time I saw Mr. Shapiro he was hitting on... and more than 3 sheets to the wind. Been to a lot of seminars and downed quite a few long necks with instructors and a few shots afterwards. Most if not all are pretty good people. Been invited to prayer meetings as well. Never under estimate. We are not talking about an enemey here or adveresary. Perhaps misguided. Perhaps even a bit stupid at times but nothing I haven't been guilty of myself.

So, let us all keep our whits about us and enjoy the moment.


----------



## Daddy-0-

That would be my luck. Fly all the way to Denver and get, "Daddy who?"


----------



## Uncle Bob

Daddy-O,

Did you read the part about needing a credit card?

"When checking in, the hotel requires that you provide them with a personal credit card. The room rate for the first two nights will not be charged to your credit card; however, it protects the hotel in case of damages to the room and covers any personal charges you may incur, above the cost of the room. "

I cut up my credit cards when I retired.  They always ask me for two hundred cash; to hold.

Never have that problem at the Motel 6.  

Uncle Bob


----------



## peach

I play poker... I don't know enough about it to bluff successfully, so I sometimes end up doing pretty well.


----------



## conarb

\ said:
			
		

> I don't know enough about it to bluff successfully, so I sometimes end up doing pretty well.


That's when you play strip poker, you guys better not let her suck you into that.


----------



## peach

ante,,, call.. hold.. fold.. don't understand any of it... don't know which is a better hand.. a full house or a straight flush (or exactly what a straight flush is).. which makes having a poker face pretty easy.


----------



## Enginerd

I will be there.  I look forward to meeting all the others that will be there to.


----------



## RJJ

Enginerd: Welcome to the BB. You are just up the road!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Enginerd,

Welcome to the forum and the Denver meeting.  We are starting to see some folks who I don't remember being on the old ICC BB; going to the meeting.  Do you know anyone else that is not a regular on this forum that is going?

How did you find our forum?

Uncle Bob


----------



## ajweaver

I dont know any of you, but I look for answers on this site.

I found this site about last year from a post on the new ICC BB

Im confirmed to attend in Denver.


----------



## Uncle Bob

AJ,

That's great.  I used to work next door to Austin; in a community that proudly boasts a bumper sticker "Between a Rock and a Wierd Place"  (meaning between Round Rock and Austin).

Glad you found us and hope you will stay.  A thick skin is all that's required here.

See you in Denver,

Uncle Bob


----------



## Enginerd

ajweaver said:
			
		

> I dont know any of you, but I look for answers on this site.I found this site about last year from a post on the new ICC BB
> 
> Im confirmed to attend in Denver.


AJ,

I'm with you.  I often consulted the old BB for advice, and often found what I needed with out having to post a question.  I filled out the ICC survey they sent, and followed up with a 'yes' when they asked if I would be interested in attending the meeting in Denver.

My main role is a structural engineer, but I have defaulted to become the office's "code guy".  I also perform structural plan reviews for one of our clients, and building and accessibility reviews and inspections for others.

I was doing a lot more code stuff a few years back.  Then ny focus switched to engineering.  Now I find I am getting back into the code word more asthe economy continues to do it's dance.

I also found this site from the old BB.  I honestly hadn't come to the new BB for help yet.  I didn't even know they had changed it.  Since then, I have tried to navigate and post items.  Don't worry, I have a lot of feedback.

I am looking forward to meeting everyone next week.  It seems like they have a good mix of hardcore BB followers and those that hang in the background and soak it all in.  It is refreshing to see that ICC welcomes the opinions of each group and has each type represented next week.


----------



## permitguy

I've been too busy with buying a house/moving/starting school (again) to pay much attention to any of this, or to spend time contributing here as much as I'd like to.  I got the survey request, but didn't bother with it.  In any case, let me know the where/when and I'd love to come meet some of you while you're here in Denver!


----------



## Yankee

Yup, feeling a little sorry for myself that I either missed or trashed the invitation, s'ok tho.


----------



## fatboy

PG, they are going to be at the Marriot Courtyard out at DIA, going to have a pow-wow Wednesday night when they get it, I'm planning on crashing that party at least.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sorry Yankee,

I wish we could all go.

Uncle Bob


----------



## jpranch

How about we meet here! Was there 2 weeks ago.

http://www.coyoteuglysaloon.com/denver/


----------



## peach

see you all there.... depending on Wednesday's schedule, I may come in sweaty ... (God help my seat mates on the flight out there).


----------



## Daddy-0-

JP,

I wonder if the ICC will reimburse for Coyote Jager bombs?? All business I swear!


----------



## jpranch

Jager bombs? Sorry. Tryed that 3 years ago in Billings. I'm getting too old for that crap. I do find it interesting that the icc will reimburst for 2 drinks per meal? Thats just bs. Meals ok. But if you want a snort YOU PAY YOUR OWN WAY!

One a different note: Just got in. There is nothing like sitting a good horse for a couple of hours. Nothing else matters. Focused, riding, sun setting, best best friends, wife on a paint beside you, the cool fall air knowing summer is over, coyotes howling...


----------



## Uncle Bob

Horse divers and iced tea on Wednesday evening;

*Arrive Wednesday,* *September 8, 2010 -- *Welcome Reception scheduled 7:30 p.m. to 9:00 p.m. in the hotel with drinks and light hors d'oeuvres provided. 

*THURSDAY, September 9,* *2010* -- Meeting from 8:30 a.m. – 5:00 p.m. 

Continental breakfast, Lunch, beverages are provided

and

*FRIDAY, September 10, 2010 *– Meeting from 8:30 a.m. – 1:00 p.m.

Continental breakfast and Lunch provided

I think the meals are going to be pretty meager. The breakfast will be compliments of Marriot's free Continental breakfast (do it yourself style); and, the ICC is buying lunch (most likely pizza or some other fast food); and, were on our own for supper; which some have already decided to drink.  

Ya'll get as soused as you want to; but, your going to be at the 8:30 a.m. meeting on time, if I have to set off the fire alarms.

Use the stairs; not the elevators; just in case. 

Uncle Bob


----------



## vegas paul

I mentioned it earlier, but didn't get much response... Thursday night is the 1st NFL game of the season (Saints vs. Vikings).  That's where I will be - probably watching it in the hotel lounge.  Other football fans are welcome to join me.


----------



## RJJ

Ok UB: The meeting is at 8:30 I'll be right behind ya! Sure glag you let me come along! When do we start blasting them with paint balls?







UB are you sure this is the road to Denver?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Vegas Paul,

Not sure I'll have the time; I only watch the Cowboys lose anyway. The meat of the program will be on Thursday; and I will probably be going over what we have discussed and preparing for Friday morning meeting. Also the Friday meeting will last till 1:00 O'clock and check out time is 12:00 O'clock; so we'll have to be packed and out of our rooms before 8:30 a.m.; before the meeting starts Friday.

I'm hoping that Thursday; we will be able to produce a good base for a new ICC forum. If I find that they are just presenting what they have already decided on; and not seriously open to a new open and free to all BB format; then I may join you.

Uncle Bob


----------



## jpranch

Well, truth be known, I typically turn in about 9pm every evening. Works for me. I'm a morning person.


----------



## jpranch

I hope that they are not expecting a suite & tie? I have only owned one suite in my life. Bought it when I got married XX years ago. Hell, I don't even own a tie these days.


----------



## Uncle Bob

JP,

I'm working class; so it's slacks and a short sleeve shirt for me (no tie).

By the way, you flyers will have to pack and have your stuff out of the room before the Friday morning meeting (check out 12:00 O'clock). I suppose you can pile your suitcases in the meeting room, until 1:00 O'clock, when the meeting ends.

Now, that's class,  

Uncle Bob


----------



## fatboy

"*Arrive Wednesday,* *September 8, 2010 -- *Welcome Reception scheduled 7:30 p.m. to 9:00 p.m. in the hotel with drinks and light hors d'oeuvres provided."

Well, that's friggen lovely, nice way to squeeze the non-invited out..........guess I'll be going to the local builders group meeting that was conflicting with the get-together. Had hoped to see you all, but not going to make a two-hour round-trip drive for 15 minutes of "how ya doing"..........


----------



## Enginerd

I'll be getting into DIA around 12:30 on Wednesday.  How about everyone else?

Anything to do between 12:30 and 7:30?

Called the hotel, it will be a $40-60 cab ride, one way into Denver.


----------



## vegas paul

The hotel has a free shuttle, it's only about 7 miles away.  I'll be there around 5:30 p.m.  Warning!  I'll be wearing a tie! (That's what I wear to work, and I'm working 1/2 day).


----------



## Enginerd

vegas paul said:
			
		

> The hotel has a free shuttle, it's only about 7 miles away.


Yeah, I was planning on taking the shuttle from DIA to the hotel.  I was hoping to get to downtown Denver, but not for $40 - 60 dollars.

No suit for me.  Probably jeans and a polo.


----------



## jpranch

Downtown Denver is ok I guess. It's still just another big city. We could use the afternoon / early evening to visit and figure out who is who and discuss the task at hand? Personally, Id rather go to Bass Pro. Pretty cool and they have a very good restaurant.


----------



## Enginerd

> We could use the afternoon / early evening to visit and figure out who is who and discuss the task at hand?


That sounds great to me, if others are getting in early too.


----------



## jpranch

I'll be at the hotel about 2:30 or 3pm.


----------



## Code Neophyte

I'll be pushing it to get to the "Welcoming Reception" at 7 - my flight isn't in until around 6:30.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fatboy,

*You be at the Marriot Wednesday evening; no excuses!*

We got this message;

"If you have not confirmed already, please call or email DeMika at 757.578.4923 x219 or DeMika.Lofton@ webteks.com to confirm your attendance at the _Welcome Reception _by Tuesday, August 30, 2010 5:00 p.m. EST. "

I doubt that very many of us "confirmed our attendance at the Welcome Reception". I know I didn't; and if we do make it; you are my guest. It's just a meet and greet anyway.

Uncle Bob


----------



## jpranch

Anybody remember the meeting of the nobles at the beginning of the movie Braveheart? Not that I would be considered noble by any streach...

View attachment 186


View attachment 186


/monthly_2010_08/572953b86f129_madcow..jpg.8f35a11a79f604370272f165983fe4ec.jpg


----------



## RJJ

Don't That beat all! You all are going to Bass Pro And the professional fishermen amongst you won't be there!

Tight Lines Now!

Brave heart! Yes I remember! Besides the Hollywood parts, the underlining  story is of my family!


----------



## Frank

I wont make the reception I am currently scheduled to arrive in denver 10 30 PM

Mayhaps I can find some of the group when I get in

cell # 804 349 2056


----------



## Enginerd

If my count is correct, we need one more to make the dirty dozen.


----------



## Mule

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> AJ,That's great.  I used to work next door to Austin; in a community that proudly boasts a bumper sticker "Between a Rock and a Wierd Place"  (meaning between Round Rock and Austin).
> 
> Glad you found us and hope you will stay.  A thick skin is all that's required here.
> 
> See you in Denver,
> 
> Uncle Bob


Would that be Pflugerville?


----------



## TJacobs

I will be landing around 11:30.  I am renting a car to go into Littleton to see mom, so if anyone can stand riding in an Aveo (or similar)...I'll buy lunch.  You have to be nice to ma tho...


----------



## fatboy

Well, due to an unfortunate cancellation, I was invited and will be attending the whole shebang. I'll be shooting for getting to the hotel around 3:00ish, get settled in. Thanks again UB and JP for the support and throwing my name in there.


----------



## Gene Boecker

Enginerd said:
			
		

> If my count is correct, we need one more to make the dirty dozen.


You can count me "in spirit" if you like.

I got the invitation but have a business commitment on the 9th that takes me out of the picture for anything of substance.

Pass along the need for notifications!  We can't comment if we don't know someone said anything.  And, make it easier to get to the discussion section.  Right now it takes tooooo many clicks to get there and then getting back is problematic as well.  Also, let staff weigh in every once in awhile about what may be on some ICC paper somewhere that the rest of us don't know about - a formal interp, an article in the news-mag, a letter to the editor. . . .

Tip one back for me!


----------



## Daddy-0-

Frank C. said, "I wont make the reception I am currently scheduled to arrive in denver 10 30 PM

Mayhaps I can find some of the group when I get in

cell # 804 349 2056"

My guess is that you will find some of us at the hotel bar. I will try to call you around 10:30 otherwise.


----------

